# Anyone know where to buy Compressed Straw Panels for homemade target



## Mumbles24 (Jan 2, 2013)

Europe? Based on his accent I'm thinking somewhere in Northern Europe. He talks cost in euros and measurements in centimeters. I like the idea though. I'll be searching for some locally. Thanks for the video link.


----------



## xPATx (Nov 29, 2011)

At over 90 lbs dry your better off just using carpet if you can't find the straw easily


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

There is a link to a USA site (stramit) in the description, you could contact them. At a Dutch suppliers site it's also called strawtec.


----------



## DaftArrow (Jan 12, 2013)

oh nice, he actually just added that after I commented.


----------



## corey.keen (Apr 30, 2008)

Did anyone ever contact Stamit for a quote on this material?


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Some treated lumber and a couple of lengths of AllThreads and you can compress it yourself....hay is cheap and total materials are less expensive than a good target.


----------

